# Ear question.



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boys ear started to do the teepee for a few weeks. The vet saw it and said I need to massage his ears where there hooked to his head and up all the way to the ends. She said if I don't massage them it will end up broken and stay that way? Is this really true? What I have read is you don't want to touch their ears, it can make them weak. I have know idea what I shall do, wait tell it fixes it's self or massage them so it will stand up =/ one that was standing is now to the side. But the other one still in.

He is 11 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> My boys ear started to do the teepee for a few weeks. The vet saw it and said I need to massage his ears where there hooked to his head and up all the way to the ends. She said if I don't massage them it will end up broken and stay that way? Is this really true? What I have read is you don't want to touch their ears, it can make them weak. I have know idea what I shall do, wait tell it fixes it's self or massage them so it will stand up =/ one that was standing is now to the side. But the other one still in.
> 
> He is 11 weeks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Handsome pup you have there!! 

I have never heard a an GSD ear needing massage or else it get's broken, how experienced the vet is with GSds?? Massaging can be beneficial in certain ways i guess but the breaking thing is not true.

I am not an expert but i can say that 11 weeks is very early to ears stand on it's own. Mine started to stand when he was almost 4 months old a=or a little earlier, will need to check pics to confirm but ears not erect on 11 weeks is not an issue.

Please search ears up on the search space and you will find tons of threads  

No need to worry much, just take a lots of pics of them ears, after few months you will not be able to see them in those positions even if you wanted to. 

ETA: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My pups were just like that at 8-10 weeks, then they totally dropped. Now at 5 months he has moments where they stand when he wants them to. However, he is standing them up more and more. I suspect some day here soon they will go up and stay.


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

same here my pups ears were up 8-10 weeks and @ 11 weeks they feel haha they will be up dont worry!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. I don't think my vet knows a lot about gsd=), I don't either =p I think they are cute=) thanks for the replies. That's why I had to ask the experts 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think these stages of ears are awesome. I wish people knew more about gsd. Every time I take him out, there is always someone asking "what happen to his ears?", or "poor guy he has messed up ears but he is still cute ", or they ask "how did he break them?" it's like I have to explain every time that they are supposed to do that tell they are older. But they always look at me like "right" . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Vet; explained calcium goes to teeth before the ears. Both up here at 17 weeks theis coming Wednesday, two front upper teeth in, ear's tilt on occasion..

You can rub all you want, their's no magic Jeannie going to grant you three wishes...


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> I think these stages of ears are awesome. I wish people knew more about gsd. Every time I take him out, there is always someone asking "what happen to his ears?", or "poor guy he has messed up ears but he is still cute ", or they ask "how did he break them?" it's like I have to explain every time that they are supposed to do that tell they are older. But they always look at me like "right" .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"What kind of dog is he?" Me: "Labrador" **funny looks ensue**


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

it is muscles and cartilage that hold them up not calcium
so much misinformation out there even from vets
give chewie toys but dont worry they will come up
dont give extra calcium at all


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> "What kind of dog is he?" Me: "Labrador" **funny looks ensue**


German shepherd=)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Vet; explained calcium goes to teeth before the ears. Both up here at 17 weeks theis coming Wednesday, two front upper teeth in, ear's tilt on occasion..
> 
> You can rub all you want, their's no magic Jeannie going to grant you three wishes...


Lol =D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Looky looky, the vet was wrong 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> Looky looky, the vet was wrong


Boy I'll say. Nice, what a handsome fellow. Are you sure you didn't rub them into position?


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

He's so handsome! I really wish veterinarians would stop telling GSD owners old wives tales.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

warpwr said:


> Boy I'll say. Nice, what a handsome fellow. Are you sure you didn't rub them into position?


Nope just woke up one day after a nap and it was up :sly:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

petite said:


> He's so handsome! I really wish veterinarians would stop telling GSD owners old wives tales.


Thank you!! Here is a up date pic I love to share. Hopefully they don't go back down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't heard of their ears breaking if you don't massage them - seems an odd thing for a Vet to say?

Ears come up and down and the rate in standing upright is different for all pups.

What I do believe is that chewing is good for helping their ears stand up, chewing things like raw marrow bones, nylabones etc


----------

